

Startup Quote: Jeff Atwood, co-founder, Stack Overflow - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2163563107

======
raychancc
Teaching peers is one of the best ways to develop mastery.

\- Jeff Atwood (@codinghorror)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2163563107>

